# The Nethie Boys - 2009



## Little Bay Poo (Jan 13, 2009)

New year, new blog. Here is the link to my old blog:

The Nethie Boys

I don't have any pictures to post but I wanted to type up an update on how the boys are doing. There's not much to say about Billy...he's the same hyper little troublemaker that he always was. He still comes to binky on the bed and has not slowed down even though he will be 2 years old soon. He still hates Ronnie, and Ronnie exacerbates this by teasing Billy. 

Whenever Ronnie is running around the whole apartment, he goes over to Billy's cage to say hello. Billy doesn't like this and will growl at Ronnie through the cage bars, which excites Ronnie even more. Sometimes teasing Billy makes Ronnie really happy and he will binky or try to hump my arm. I think he associates the growling with aggressive does from his breeding days, and really wants to get in there to hump Billy. Ronnie has a one track mind.

In terms of Ronnie's health, he is doing very good. He has been off the Critical Care and all medications since Christmastime and his head looks almost straight some days. He is maintaining a weight of 2 pounds 3 ounces. I sat with Ronnie today, trying to get out some of the fur because he is molting. He got excited and tried to hump my arm again, but I diverted him to his stuffed animal. He doesn't like the stuffed animal and really wants my arm, but I won't let him do that, especially since I saw his little thing come out once and it freaked me out :shock:

As for me, I am not doing too well right now. The past two weeks have seen stressors come one after the other and they have finally gotten to me. I am mentally reliving two events from my past that were extremely traumatic and feel that I am at risk for it to happen again. I cannot go into detail about it here because there is a small possibility that the person who caused the trauma is spying on my posts. Essentially, if this person reads my posts and sees that I am struggling, they will use it as an opportunity to kick me while I am down. They will add a third traumatic experience to the two they have already put me through. I fear that this may already be a good possibility of happening though...if I cannot pull myself together physically and mentally they will sense my weakness and use it against me again.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear about your stressors.  Just remember to look at your buns and SMILE! :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm glad the boys are doing well. I wouldn't want to see Ronnies "Thing" either! :shock:and I am so happy his head is nearly straight sometimes.

I miss seeing my little Billy Boy zooming around.

I don't know what it is right now, but it seems like a lot of people are going through a lot of Cr.ap!!! Not just the economy but it's like with the economy there are tons of really stressful things going on. Try to remember that these things are TEMPORARY and that it will get better. That's the one thing I have to hold onto right now. We've been having a lot of depressing, stressful and hard things go on... somewhere in it I believe one of these two things.. 1. There is a lesson in it for me. 2. It's a curse.

:hug:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jan 18, 2009)

Ahhh my post has been resurrected from the dead lol! I was going to let it sink into obscurity and hope that nobody noticed :whistling 

Yes, things are really stressful right now, and I have noticed that A LOT of people on the forum are going through something. I got out one of my self help tapes and just happened to listen to the session on positive thinking and boy did I forget what I had learned the first time around! I didn't realize how badly I had slipped into my cycle of negative thoughts, which just exacerbated everything. So I'm feeling a little better now and will be listening to that tape again tonight.

I need to get more pictures of the bunnies so I can put them in this blog. I've been meaning to snap a shot of Billy yawning with my new speed light. I just have to bring my camera over there and be ready for it...he yawns a few times daily so it shouldn't be hard to get. As for video, that's a no go at the moment since Chris took my video capable digital camera to Virginia Beach and left the battery charger at his parents house! So I'll have to wait a bit before I can take video again, but I probably won't get back to editing videos since I'm not in the mood and youtube keeps removing them one by one. I think we've had 9 videos removed for copyrighted background music so far :grumpy:

We fashioned a new litterbox for Ronnie out of a shallow baking pan and he's started to use it again. He tries to hump me or his stuffed animal every time I go over there now, so he's back to his old self. Chris was looking at him yesterday and remarked how it was getting difficult to tell that his head was crooked. I'm still hoping to see it go back on straight out of the clear blue, since some members have mentioned that it can happen.

Ok well that's all for now!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know if you knew this or not, but when you edit videos and add music, you can only have 30 seconds or less per song. You have to have the music clip less than 30 seconds, and cite the original musicians at the end. I had to study that in My TV Productions class in high school. We all groaned about it too. We had to make a 10-minute long video with music. That was NOT fun! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sorry you're going through such a hard time, it does seem that a lot of people are right now. If you're being stalked or something, even online, that's awefull and I know the feeling. When someone who was angry found out where I loved recently and left a note in my mailbox, I felt like my world was colapsing around me, it was so scary. It did pass though and things are ok now, they will be for you too, fingers crossed.

That was funny about Ronnies 'thing' haha!  Rabbits are well endowed for their size. I'm amazing his thingy makes an appearance even though he's neutered.


----------



## Flick (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm very sorry that your videos were removed. That takes a great deal of laughter out of the world. I love Billy videos.

You can use royalty free music, safely. I use music from this site:

http://incompetech.com/m/c/royalty-free/

It's not as fun as using familiar music with lyrics, but your videos won't get removed. Just credit the music at the end of the video.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoppy Valentine's Photo Contest!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jan 28, 2009)

I keep meaning to enter these contests and to start taking more pictures again (I even left my camera over at Chris's apartment with the bunnies to motivate me). But it looks like I'm stuck with another semester of doing between 20 and 30 hours of homework every week, and I'm so far behind right now despite making every effort to catch up and putting 25 hours toward it last week :X.

I'm sorry to those of you who have commented here and I haven't responded. I'm not trying to ignore people on here I swear!  It gets really hard for me to type things up on the forum when I'm relatively brain dead from studying all day. I hope to get the blog going properly again (with pictures) and for right now am leaving my old blog linked in my profile since that one is far more appropriate than this. 

I saw both bunnies briefly today and they are doing well. Ronnie is actually putting on some weight. He got really mad when I weighed him though . Billy spends most of his day sleeping and will come out late at night for a binky session here and there.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 2, 2009)

Missing you...and the boys


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 2, 2009)

Need bunny updates! How are you doing? Are you feeling any better? Hopefully your homework load has lessened some too.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow...I just realized I haven't taken any pictures of the bunnies during March! And I've been horrible about updating the blog this year, and posting in general! :embarrassed:

This year started out a little rough but it's getting better now. I decided to drop one of my classes when I spent 30 hours doing homework during the week and instead of catching up, I fell even further behind. My last semester was rough with 25+ hours of coursework a week, and my brain is just now recovering. I wasn't ready to jump into another semester of even more work. After dropping one course, my load has gone down to about 10 hours a week which is much more manageable, and I'm much less stressed out. I think the stress from school and other things is what caused me to start my blog off on a weird note for 2009.

The bunnies are both doing well. I've uploaded just a few pictures because they are from February and I'd like to take newer ones when I get the chance. Billy has a slight case of sore hocks which is healing nicely after replacing much of the carpet in his cage with soft furry mats and grass mats. He's a lazy little guy now, and likes to put his head down for pets. Just yesterday I was trying to give him some pellets in the palm of my hand and he was like "No, that's not how you pet me...here let me help you" :::lowers head:::

Ronnie is still a little hornball (I don't think he will ever change) and continues to try to hump my arm daily. It's funny because I have to help hold his hump toy (stuffed animal) upright for him or he will fall over and end upside down. He fell over four times yesterday cause the stuffie isn't very sturdy (nothing to do with his tilt as he's fully recovered from that, but with a permanently cocked head). Ronnie is so much more active then Billy and is always happy to come out of his cage to run around. He waits by the barrier like a begging puppy until I let him run around the entire apartment. Ronnie's 81 square foot run is not big enough...he wants the whole apartment to himself.

Here's a few pictures of the bunnies taken February 2009. I'll try to get some more in the coming week so that I can have a more appropriate bunny blog


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 12, 2009)

So, I haven't taken any new photos of the bunnies, but I did take some video. I'm not sure how long youtube will keep the video up (we've been having a lot of trouble with videos getting removed or audio getting deleted due to copyright). Here's a link and the embedded video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCswDSPZL38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCswDSPZL38[/ame]


[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/xCswDSPZL38[/flash]


It's a simple video that I put together very quickly, but I think it shows how Billy has mellowed out since his younger days 

I hope to also make a short updated video of Ronnie in the coming weeks.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 4, 2009)

Some new pictures of the boys, taken in the past few days:

Ronnie, perpetually looking sad:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 4, 2009)

Billy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 30, 2009)

How have your boys been? I saw Billy's video on Icanhascheezburger today.  Cute!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 20, 2009)

UPDATE !
YOU're here!!!
I can see ya!
UPDATE!!!


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 20, 2009)

Awww, your pics are So cute!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 20, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> UPDATE !
> YOU're here!!!
> I can see ya!
> UPDATE!!!



Whoooops, I've been found! :hiding: 

Off to upload some pictures to photobucket :embarrassed:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 20, 2009)

That's RIGHT!

WEAR the bag!

BE the bag!

LOVE the bag!

:biggrin2:

Thank you in advance for teh qute!

:hug:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, here we go...

A link to my Flickr account (which I've also been horrible about updating, but have added some things in the past week):





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And a Flickr set where I've added photos of Billy binkying:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622476762471/


I'll start with Ronnie, since I have less pictures to post of him. What can I say about Ronnie? He circles, humps, circles, humps, flops, looks at me pathetically, and goes crazy for apple chips and oats. He is incredibly difficult to get photos of, whether he be in his little area or running around the rest of the apartment. This kid just never stops. I've found that I have to aim the camera blindly and hope for the best. No time for lining up shots or focusing...he's gone much too quickly!













He looks pretty good (non-tilty) here:







I had to tempt him with lettuce to get him to sit still for pictures:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 20, 2009)

Now for Billy. 

Billy is still a character. He can be sweet, calm, and loving, but also mischievous and hyper. He likes to put his head down for pets and tooth purrs when he's enjoying it. He lets me balance things on his head and gets rather confused, thinking that I am just trying to pet him. 

Billy still loves to binky. He recently outdid himself and was so tired that he slept the whole following day.

__________________________________________________________________

Good morning, Billy







My first attempt at catching a Billy yawn, but I was thwarted by the cage bars!







Would you like to come out, Billy?







What's that in your mouf?







Alright, alright...I'll let you out. But get that piece of bunny's bed out of your mouf!







More Billy pictures in a few minutes...


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 20, 2009)

We finished some cookies, and I had to try this out:







Chef Billy







I bought some props in the doll section of the craft store. I can't use these glasses again because Billy twitched and poked his eye. Was runny and irritated for the night.







Tried to set up a country girl theme, but the hat was too small for the wig







Billy didn't seem to mind. He was enjoying his hay







Made another setup for some Halloween pictures







Tried the wig again, but Billy didn't like it







The hat balanced well enough on its own







Billy cycled between angry







And confused


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 20, 2009)

Billy has also been binkying a lot lately. He never gets tired of it







Frolicking on a spring day







Look at those rippling muscles







And the incredible effort







Woah, I'm beat













Nice and snuggly













No time to rest, must prepare for the next round of binkies







Tee hee! ::clicks heels together::







And there you have it!


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 20, 2009)

:thud: Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG your bunny's are way to cute.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 20, 2009)

Those Bunnies r so adorable and u take great pics...wow


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow!!
Honestly, very few bunny photos have the power to make me coo the way Billy and Ronnie do 

Your photo skillz are some wicked, Robin!!! I've always enjoyed them, but CLICKING HEELS???!!!

Doesn't get better than that.

I think you should publish a book of joyful bunny pics.

LOL'd like crazy at Chef Billy 

Thank you thankyou thankyou for the update!!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 20, 2009)

So glad your boys are doing well! I know Ronnie looks sad, but it sounds like he's living the good life!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the updates! I needed some Nethie Boy pictures to get me through! I love Chef Billy!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> :thud: Cuteness overload!!!


Yea that.


----------



## myheart (Oct 20, 2009)

I wish I could have taken pictures like you take when I had my foster boy, Andy, here. He could binky up a storm, but I never had the camera ready. Besides, I'm sure my pics wouldn't turn out half as good as yours...

Billy still steals my heart every time I see his pics. He is such a handsome little man, especially when he is doing what he loves most -- binkies! 

How do you know if Ronnie is happy? He always looks so disapproving in his pics, that I would find it difficult to imagine him at his happiest. Good to see his tilt is only minimal and that he is back to his usual antics.

Thanks for the update. 

myheart


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 20, 2009)

Those binky pictures are TDF! Oh, those boys are precious!!!!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks all! Glad the pictures were enjoyable :biggrin2:

NorthernAutumn, I'm of the mindset that photography (at least for me) is more LUCK than skill, granted the right tools are available. I take hundreds of pictures and get 1 or 2 that I like (if that). The mid-binky shots would not be possible without a willing participant, a DSLR camera (point and shoots don't cut it), and my speed light. Without a speed light, my binky shots wouldn't happen.

myheart, you know that Ronnie actually binkies more now, _after_ his illness? I guess that's how I can tell he is happy. Unfortunately, with his tilt, he can't binky properly and will land on his belly! He's not as adventurous as Billy and gave up trying full on binkies a while ago, but still does a head binky when I come in to see him


----------



## myheart (Oct 21, 2009)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> myheart, you know that Ronnie actually binkies more now, _after_ his illness? I guess that's how I can tell he is happy. Unfortunately, with his tilt, he can't binky properly and will land on his belly! He's not as adventurous as Billy and gave up trying full on binkies a while ago, *but still does a head binky when I come in to see him
> *



Awe... that brought a big smile to my face the moment I read it. I am so glad that Ronnie gets excited enough to do head-binkies for you. Head-binkies are still so much fun to see.... Anything to know he is a happy little guy.

myheart


----------

